# Neuer Vorbau



## HEIZER (7. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin ,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einen einen neuen Vorbau, welchen  könnt ihr mir da empfehlen ?  Preisgrenze so um die 70 Euronen....


----------



## heup (7. Mai 2009)

Odyssey V3 finde ich persönlich geil! fährt sich gut ,ist leicht, sieht geil aus!

MfG heup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. Mai 2009)

Meine erste Wahl wäre Thomson, weil der voll und ganz überzeugt. Wenns etwas günstiger sein soll, würd ich den Superstar Elect, Mutiny Lifted oder S&M Redneck XLT nehmen. Oder am besten alle und dann je nach Laune wechseln.


----------



## Hertener (8. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ja auch auf der Suche, und mir stellen sich da folgende Fragen:
Top- der Frontloader?
Welchen Vorlauf? Eher 45 oder doch eher 55? Oder die goldene Mitte?
Wie sieht's mit dem Gewicht aus? Soll's Leichtbau sein, oder solide?
Knie freuen sich über gerundete Kanten und versenkte Schrauben.

Momentan schwanke ich zwischen
- Eastern Bikes Deceptikon (Leichtbau, Frontloader, geringer Vorlauf, gerundete Kanten)
- Shadow Attack Top Load (solide, Toploader, mittlerer Vorlauf, 10 Euro günstiger als der EB)
- Fly-Bikes Potencia (Leichtbau, Frontloader, geringer oder mittlerer Vorlauf, 10 Euro günstiger als der EB)

Abzuraten ist wohl vom Kink Relief, der schon einige Gabelschäfte verbogen haben soll.
Nebenbei sei bemerkt, dass bei einigen Vorbau-Konstruktionen das lösen der Schaftklemmung auch zur Lösung der Lenkerklemmung führt - und vice versa- was für einen Menschen mit zwei Händen unter Umständen eine Herausforderung darstellen kann.


----------



## RISE (8. Mai 2009)

Also Topload empfiehlt sich ja immer dann, wenn du den Lenker n Stück höher haben willst (oder tiefer, wenn du ihn upside down montierst). Bei der Länge ist wieder der Geschmack entscheident. Angefangen hab ich mit einem 60mm uralt Toploader und seitdem sinds bisher 2 50mm Frontloader geworden.

Von deiner Auswahl würde ich den Shadow oder Fly nehmen. Easterns Vorbauten gefallen mir persönlich nicht, ich kann aber auch nicht sagen, dass sie gar nichts taugen. Den Shadow fährt mein bester Freund und er ist öfter mal verrutscht am Gabelschaft. Ansonsten aber ein guter Vorbau, der den Lenker auch noch ein gutes Stück anhebt. 
Fly Vorbauten (zumindest die aktuellen) genießen einen sehr guten Ruf, die kann man scheinbar bedenkenlos kaufen.

Und in Sachen Kink könntest du noch etwas warten, denn die überarbeiten den Relief Vorbau gerade. Der neue soll die Probleme des alten lösen (v.a. Ovalisieren des Gabelschafts, tritt häufig in Kombination mit Odyssey Race Forks auf) und er sieht auch um Welten schöner aus.

Mal zwei Bilder vom Prototyp:


----------



## HEIZER (8. Mai 2009)

Ich danke euch erstmal für die sehr umfangreichen Antworten 

Mein Sohn ist 10 und nicht grad der größte, deswegen darf der Lenker keinesfalls höher kommen ! 

 Wie sieht es mit dem hier aus ? Der wurde uns heute empfohlen vom G & S  Shop ,


----------



## RISE (8. Mai 2009)

Ist ein top Gerät!!!


----------



## Stirni (8. Mai 2009)

bestätige ich...mMn. gibt es keinen schöneren vorbau <3


----------



## bikeron (8. Mai 2009)

also ich könnte auch noch den Shadow Attack front load empfehlen.  ebenfalls leicht, in vielen tollen bunten Farben  und fährt sich gut. ist bei mir noch nicht verrutscht oder ähnliches.


----------



## HEIZER (8. Mai 2009)

Der S & M ist es geworden, vorhin gekauft , morgen wird er montiert. 

Nochmals danke an euch !


----------



## Stirni (9. Mai 2009)

gerne und du wirst nichts bereuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (9. Mai 2009)

@Heizer:
Schön, dass Du was passendes gefunden hast. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde noch ein wenig warten und mir bei Gelegenheit mal den Proper anschauen.


----------



## vollepullebmx (9. Mai 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> @Heizer:
> Schön, dass Du was passendes gefunden hast.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde noch ein wenig warten und mir bei Gelegenheit mal den Proper anschauen.



yep den werde ich mir wohl auch holen...


----------



## Hertener (9. Mai 2009)

Ja, nee, meinte den Toploader. 
http://www.properbikeco.com/newsimages/3 Stems Low.jpg


----------



## qam (9. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum so viele Vorbauten zwar abgerundet sind, aber die Schrauben trotzdem rauskucken... da nutzt das Abrunden doch auch nichts mehr, oder?


----------



## HEIZER (9. Mai 2009)

Da die Schraubenköpfe einen kleinen Radius an der Flanke haben ,also auch abgerundet sind passt das schon zusammen. Es gibt nirgends eine scharfkantige Ecke .


----------



## Stirni (9. Mai 2009)

dagegenstoßen wollt ich trotzdem nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (9. Mai 2009)

Das stimmt schon , weh tut´s immer noch


----------

